# Cowboy Magic



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My Dad sent me a tube of Cowboy Magic (just in case I would ever need it for any future mats) and I haven't used it yet on Bisou...but I was reading on some other forums that people dilute this and use it as a grooming spray. But as it has silicone in it and I've heard that you want to avoid silicone on a coat as it causes build up...I"m wondering:

1. Does anyone here actually use this as a grooming spray? (other than just for matted areas)

2. If so, would a clarifying shampoo remove the silicone and/or build up?

or 
3. Is it just not recommended in general to use a product like this on a coat (that is in the midst of growing out)?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions and/or advice!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I did use it as a grooming spray at one point...I did not have a problem with build up, but I didn't really find it a great grooming spray either. 

Since my dogs get very dirty, I often rub a little into the coat that drags the floor after bathing but before drying. Just a tiny dab, rub hands together, gently rub through coat. I leave this in till the next bath to help repel dirt. Show Sheen works similarly. 

Clarifying shampoo will take it out (I use dish soap to strip coats due to the dirt mine get in...stripping, but if you really need to get something out, it works). 

I would use a grooming spray without silicone or lanolin ideally.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I was about to say that's why I use a clarifying shampoo occassionally, to get everything else out. 

(Jackie....what grooming spray do you recommend?)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't. Grooming spray depends on the coat and your environment. There is no one that fits all. If your dog is from a reputable breeder that knows their coat, they can give you the best recommendation.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 22 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865572


> I don't. Grooming spray depends on the coat and your environment. There is no one that fits all. If your dog is from a reputable breeder that knows their coat, they can give you the best recommendation.[/B]


Okay, what about city street dirt repellent for a cotton coat and coarse silk coat? Please?  Especially the cotton coat, its like a magnet for dirt.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 22 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865881


> Okay, what about city street dirt repellent for a cotton coat and coarse silk coat? Please?  Especially the cotton coat, its like a magnet for dirt.[/B]


There's nothing that will truly keep them clean in that type of situation. You can try a produce like Cowboy Magic (very small amount after you squeeze the water out of the coat before you blow dry. A dip of the feet in diluted waterless shampoo and pat dry with clean towel helps keep the dirt down. I use Proline Self Rinse.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 23 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865890


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 22 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865881





> Okay, what about city street dirt repellent for a cotton coat and coarse silk coat? Please?  Especially the cotton coat, its like a magnet for dirt.[/B]


There's nothing that will truly keep them clean in that type of situation. You can try a produce like Cowboy Magic (very small amount after you squeeze the water out of the coat before you blow dry. A dip of the feet in diluted waterless shampoo and pat dry with clean towel helps keep the dirt down. I use Proline Self Rinse.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you only buy Proline Self Rinse online or have you seen stores that carry this as well?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know. I always buy it at shows or online.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have purchased ProLine Self Rinse at Petsmart before. You can also order online.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Update: I used some of the cowboy magic on Bisou's feet/low lying areas and after our walk today there is a huge difference in the amount of dirt/trash juice/gross sidewalk junk on her. I think it's good to use like this on very dirty streets/sidewalks like I have here in China. She still gets a bath, but she is noticeably less dirty.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Cowboy Majic on my girls too,it seems to help w/ the dirt plus I also noticed I bows will come off easier and not break the hair. I use it when I comb the kids,the comb glides through.less breakage...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I always forget about Cowboy Magic because the one i have is soo messy (it always leaks out of the tube) I may have to whip it out again though!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a big bottle, Stacy, and it is just as messy. I put it in a little travel bottle from Walmart.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867007


> Update: I used some of the cowboy magic on Bisou's feet/low lying areas and after our walk today there is a huge difference in the amount of dirt/trash juice/gross sidewalk junk on her. I think it's good to use like this on very dirty streets/sidewalks like I have here in China. She still gets a bath, but she is noticeably less dirty.[/B]


Okay, now I HAVE to get some. Are we talking about the Detangler and Shine? In a tube? Does it come pre-diluted in a spray bottle? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, I would love to know how best to use the cowboy magic. It sounds like a godsend for those dirty Toronto city streets


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 30 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868031


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867007





> Update: I used some of the cowboy magic on Bisou's feet/low lying areas and after our walk today there is a huge difference in the amount of dirt/trash juice/gross sidewalk junk on her. I think it's good to use like this on very dirty streets/sidewalks like I have here in China. She still gets a bath, but she is noticeably less dirty.[/B]


Okay, now I HAVE to get some. Are we talking about the Detangler and Shine? In a tube? Does it come pre-diluted in a spray bottle? Thanks in advance!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it's the detangler and shine in the tube that I used. I put a little in a spray bottle with some water and sprayed it on her paws/legs and then other times , I put it directly on my hands- a tiny amount (size of a dime maybe) and rubbed my hands together and then smoothed the hair on her paws/legs/low lying areas of hair.

Personally, just for me, I didn't find it so messy although Ive read many times that people do. I wash my hands afterward as they're greasy but I don't think it's any worse feeling than my shine product that I put in my own hair.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 30 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868218


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 30 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868031





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867007





> Update: I used some of the cowboy magic on Bisou's feet/low lying areas and after our walk today there is a huge difference in the amount of dirt/trash juice/gross sidewalk junk on her. I think it's good to use like this on very dirty streets/sidewalks like I have here in China. She still gets a bath, but she is noticeably less dirty.[/B]


Okay, now I HAVE to get some. Are we talking about the Detangler and Shine? In a tube? Does it come pre-diluted in a spray bottle? Thanks in advance!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it's the detangler and shine in the tube that I used. I put a little in a spray bottle with some water and sprayed it on her paws/legs and then other times , I put it directly on my hands- a tiny amount (size of a dime maybe) and rubbed my hands together and then smoothed the hair on her paws/legs/low lying areas of hair.

Personally, just for me, I didn't find it so messy although Ive read many times that people do. I wash my hands afterward as they're greasy but I don't think it's any worse feeling than my shine product that I put in my own hair.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Andrea, I will get some and start to use it this week! Did you find the spritz or direct application worked any better? Also, do you apply right after bath or before each walk? Sorry for all the questions on this...I'm at my wits end with city dirt!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I found that the hand application worked best...and actually I do it right after a bath and just a little before a walk. believe me, I completely understand the city dirt issue.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 8 2010, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870998


> I found that the hand application worked best...and actually I do it right after a bath and just a little before a walk. believe me, I completely understand the city dirt issue.[/B]


Thanks again Andrea, I'm going to follow your protocol.  I can't believe we are the only city girls that like to walk our pups, but I find walks give them such self confidence.

btw, I just read that you were recently in Carmel, I'm down south but our weather has been spectacular. Hope you had a great trip!


----------

